# new to clomid - taking clomid for more than 5 days



## jasmine123 (Oct 6, 2008)

hi all,  i'm completely new to this site and also new to inandi'm hoping you can help!  in true NHS fashion i feel that i'm completely in the dark about my treatment and prospects so i'm hoping your experiences my help educate me!  I came off the pill october 2007 and didn't get my periods back.  i started clomid 50mg for 5 days in Jul2008 and didn't get a response.  i waited a month and then started 100mg for 5 days followed by 50mg for 5 days.  on day 10 i had my scan which also showed no response therefore they asked me to continue taking 50mg for the next 5 days.  today i had another scan which again showed no response and i've been asked to continue on 50mg until friday and then come for another scan on monday.  this means i will have been taking clomid for 19 days continously.  Has anyone else been told to do this?

i'm not hopeful for a response as lining was thin (5mm) and follicles were also small (8mm).  I don't really know what to anticipate next and cons isn't good at answering my questions.  any idea of what i should expect next?  why won't i ovulate?!


----------



## Topkat08 (Jul 23, 2008)

hello Jasmine

Welcome to FF hun! Im sorry ur not ovulating  Sorry i cant really help with ur question but didn't want to just read & run. I don't think i've met someone who has been told to take clomid for more then 5 days a month let alone 19 days continuously 

Why dont u come and join the rest of the clomid girlies in the main room and u might get more answers there  heres the link... http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=157518.0

Sorry i cant be of any help

Good Luck
TK x


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Jasmine ..It does seem highly unusual to take clomid this way and I have never heard of it before .. I would contact your fertility Dr/Nurse for advice. 

Cat x


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

Ive never heard of this either, and tbh i would be questioning it too.


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

Have to agree with the others, I've never heard of taking clomid continuously like that either   I would definitely be asking questions and their reasoning behind this....could it possibly be something new ?

I've always understood that you take clomid for 5 days....if you don't respond one cycle then you have your break, have a bleed and then take again next cycle at possibly higher dose.  I've also always been under impression that clomid should be taken at beginning of your cycle eg cd1-5, cd2-6, cd3-7, cd4-8 and cd5-9.......I don't know how beneficial this would be taking it later in your cycle.  If you don't get a bleed then they can prescribe you something such as norithestone (spelling ?) to trigger a bleed and then you start clomid again.

I would speak with your fertility consultant and get them to explain exactly why they're prescribing it to you like this as I've never heard of it before....admittedly I'm not medically qualified but considering they normally like to only prescribe you for up to 12mths of clomid, some will only prescribe for maybe 6mths at a time...seems odd that they're pumping your ovaries with clomid for 19 days (which would be equivalent of nearly 4mths worth in one go ?!)

As I say, perhaps it's some new way they're trying 

Take care
Natasha


----------



## jasmine123 (Oct 6, 2008)

thanks everyone for your feedback.  When i asked previously my consultant just said we need to wait and see if we get a response.  He's not very good at answering my questions, maybe he think's i'm not very intelligent so keeps it simple!

I went back to day for a scan but still no response and just lots of small follicles.  Therefore he decided not to bother with a 3rd cycle and that clomid is not working for me (i had guessed that) and i'll start injections.  fingers crossed x


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Jasmine        that the injections do the trick hun  

Cat x


----------

